# quick fish 4



## woodyth (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought a QF 4 but cannot figure out how the ceiling snaps in. Anyone used one of these?????

Thanks
Woody


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## woodyth (Dec 27, 2010)

Choclabmax said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Neh9xapFYME


Thanks bud, gonna try this one out this weekend! 
Also just got me a chocolate lab well 4 months ago now, and she is 47 lbs already! Any tips on good dog/puppy training resources on the web?

Thanks 
Woody :beer:


----------



## xerryhorteen997 (Sep 13, 2011)

hello, I am xerry horteen Most recently from Nebraska, originally from Kansas City and have lived there most of my life.

I have a great family,I love to experience all dry weather , specially the spring and the life it brings.

Networking has been a part of my life for the last 5 years and most recently primarily on the World Wide Web.

I love the Internet. 
Things as they are, more and more people are seeking advice from people who have walked the walk and can teach others how to benefit from their experience. Just ask if you need to know something from me.

I am a manager in the field of Engineering time management.

I have my favorite sites , Tin box manufacturer
capuchin monkey for sale new york bus tour

I love to ask questions

when possible I volunteer for for valid causes that help the elderly.

Glad to be a part of this awesome venue and look forward to meeting you online here.


----------

